# You Wake up and find yourself In Victorian England circa 1870



## BAYLOR (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes I did the 11 century already, but what about landing a bit closer to our Era. You find yourself in an alley in London. And like the 11 century scenario , all you have are  the clothes and whatever happens to be in your pocket and whatever skills you happen to posses .  So in a more modern setting, how would fare ? Could you survive and knowing the history of that ear and the future , what would you do the knowledge you possess? Would you try to change history if you could and which events ?


----------



## Caledfwlch (Feb 2, 2016)

Most of us would probably either die from some illness that in your time has been vaccinated out of existence.
It would also be extremely hard to survive, and to benefit from your future knowledge, without money, especially in Britain with the class system also standing like a brick wall.

If you can overturn that, and get yourself listened to by the authorities, then you can give France a hand, so they win the Franco Prussian War, and generally stop Germany becoming united.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes but being a Yank, I could successfully con my way into prominence in Victorian England.  Knowing the future, I could pass my self off as a mysterious seer and profit . If I did things just right, I could become a very rich individual .


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 3, 2016)

I suspect that most of us would be toast in very short order (aside from the previously mentioned issue with disease etc)... that aside it'd be very interesting to let Bavaria beat Prussia to unite Germany. The language could still be an issue as would the whole 'minding your betters' issue (aka the Downton scenario). As much as I loathe communism and (modern) trade-unionism I would be seriously thinking about how to start down that road...


----------

